# Steve and Peg took them BOTH



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

WOW!! I miss them!! These two are "Good Dogs". Funny how attached you can get, in such a short period of time. I'm use to dealing with the fact they are leaving, but didn't have time to "deal" with this one. 

These two are the sweetest of the sweet. 

Steve and Peg are beyond cool. They had already decided they would take them both. The original plan was, since the female is possibly pregnant, that she would stay with me, Steve and Peg would take the son. They discussed it over, and decided they could, most certainly take care of her, if she is pregnant. So they are on their way, back to Arizona, with little Snowy and Gordo.

After observing these two, I did not want to seperate them. Steve and Peg are not aware of this, but I was going to have them take Winter, and I would keep Snowy and Gordo. Thank God, they came in with the same line of thinking, as this would have been alot for me to handle. This has been such a worry for me. Thank you Steve, and Peg, for thinking what is best for all involved, and stepping up. You have no idea what angels Steve and Peg are. They are two of the most generous, caring people I have ever known.

I'm also sure Steve is happy about NOT ending up with Winter ~ LOL

It takes Winter a few hours to be "nice" to humans. He was terrorized by little children, so he's a bit odd when meeting folks. Winter sends his love to Steve :wub: 

Oh, and Steve, Billy is wondering where you are. He is still "looking" for you ~ LMAO


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how wonderful that the two could stay together... but you were going to see to that anyway! :grouphug: That was so very, very nice of you to plan to keep them together no matter what. How wonderful of Steve and Peg to take them both. I hope all will be well with them.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

That is awesome :chili: I hate to imagine what would happen if they would've had to be separated.

Rita


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Deb, Steve and Peg - Pat yourselves on the back for being so dedicated to helping these poor little pups. Even though it's a good thing, it has to be soooo hard to take these guys in and nurture them and then send them off to a forever home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd love to go to your house, all the fluffs, I just want one more, but hubby says I have to wait :smmadder:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think you're all awesome - the cream of the freakin' crop. It's just the best that Snowy and Gordo are staying together. I was secretly praying for that, too.

Love you all. You're angels and saviours to these little ones.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

How wonderful to read a rare happy ending. :aktion033: 
What wonderful people and you too!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> WOW!! I miss them!! These two are "Good Dogs". Funny how attached you can get, in such a short period of time. I'm use to dealing with the fact they are leaving, but didn't have time to "deal" with this one.
> 
> These two are the sweetest of the sweet.
> 
> ...


Ah hah.... :HistericalSmiley: 

I kinda thought something was on your mind Deb during that one telephone conversation Saturday.. but we simply don't know each other well enough and I wasn't sure. The fact I was standing in the middle of Brea Mall with what looked to me to be a one million crazed Christmas Shoppers who were ALL talking at once and it was 100 degrees also might have had something to do with me not being able to figure it out too... :smrofl: 

Seriously, it was Peg that told me what was probably on your mind after I described to her who had said what during that phone call. Otherwise I was pretty clueless.

Deb... just a hint about dealing with me... I am 100% left brained and I ALWAYS do what is logical... I never understood what the deal was with Spock on Star Trek... I think everyone should be like that :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway... don't be afraid to tell me what is on your mind... OK? 

Trip home could not have been easier... except those two ate all my chicken .... :smcry: We each had one on our lap and everyone was just perfect the entire way back...Got home and took them into the back yard for a potty break... you would have thought that we had two horses because they just stood there and went and went and went... :new_shocked: Yikes!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> How wonderful to read a rare happy ending.
> What wonderful people and you too![/B]


Happy ending???... :smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley: 

I'd say we don't have a happy ending until the kids are delivered, raised, adopted, as well as Gordo and Snowy... so I'd say we are just getting started. Oh my god... then there is college expenses... :smpullhair:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Aww love the pics and most of all, the happy ending to this rescue story. :aktion033: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm just stunned at how generous you folks are - all three of you! :aktion033:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wonderful news :aktion033: . How FABULOUS that they could stay together . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This is just fantastic! Three of the biggest hearts I have ever heard of. :grouphug: I do hope your wonderful work will continue to inspire others!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Deb, I am so happy that Steve & Peg took the two sweeties together, what a wonderful loving group you guys are :grouphug: 
I do love the pictures and it's great to see LBB keeping an eye on everyone on the sofa :wub: 
Steve & Peg, those two little fluffs are so lucky to be with you both, are you going to keep them or are you going to find them a forever home together, they are such sweet little babes, I am sure whoever takes them will be very blessed indeed  
Omg I just reread Deb's post, the little girl could be expecting, oh my how wonderful that you are willing to care for her, she is in very good hands and I wish her a successful and easy birth and very healthy puppies if that is the case :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was secretly hoping the two would get to stay together too...

What lucky pups they are to have found you (all three of you, that is). Thank you.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow...deb, steve and peg are super fantastic people!! :aktion033: :grouphug: 
it truly take some kind, caring, special people to do what you all do. and i'm glad to say that i know you [from here..lol]. 

kudos to you all, and good look with what's a head. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome..what a happy story. If you need any help with whelping puppies, please don't hestitate to PM me. :smilie_daumenpos: 

Deb, you are an amazing lady! I really mean that. All that you do for these little dogs, you deserve a :aktion033: 

Andrea


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Good job to all three of you - I'm so glad that mommy and baby are together - whatever they went thru - isn't nice that they can still find comfort of each other.

Can't wait to find out if the mom is pregnant .. do you know for sure ??

How exciting !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Good job to all three of you - I'm so glad that mommy and baby are together - whatever they went thru - isn't nice that they can still find comfort of each other.
> 
> Can't wait to find out if the mom is pregnant .. do you know for sure ??
> 
> How exciting !!!!!!!!!!![/B]


Considering what we were told, I'd say we are 90+% sure... :smilie_tischkante: but the vet will have to say for sure and I will not be able to call to make an appointment until tomorrow. She also looks to me as if she might be in the early stages... not that I have a clue as to how to evaluate this. Her nipples are very pronounced and she is fairly skinny but she does have a little fat down there. If she is expecting, it happened during the week of Aug 9th. Gee... I just now looked and the 9th is a Thursday.... :smpullhair: Well, just another strange factoid in this case...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

If her nipples are swollen and dark pink and her little **** is swollen as well, I'd say there's a good chance and here's a cigar from me to you congrats ! LOL! If you need any advice, feel free to PM me.

Best luck!
Andrea


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:aktion033:  YEAH! God bless and keep Peg and Steve. :smilie_daumenpos: 

AND YOU!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> If her nipples are swollen and dark pink and her little **** is swollen as well, I'd say there's a good chance and here's a cigar from me to you congrats ! LOL! If you need any advice, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Best luck!
> Andrea[/B]


 :bysmilie: Yep... that sounds like our little girl. I didn't know exactly how to describe it without getting too graphic... :new_shocked: LOL She may also be sleeping just a tad more than Gordo... which may (or may not) have anything to do with anything.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430769
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caddy was bred on July 29 and 30th and here is what she looked like last week
[attachment=26324:caddy.jpg]

I wasn't sure if she was pregnant or not but now her nipples are a lot more pronounced.

Sorry for the erm, graphic photo :brownbag:


----------

